# Front passenger door WILL NOT OPEN!!!



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi,
Anyone ever have a issue with a door not opening (any car would be helpful)?
The front passenger door on my 94 1.6L just decided to stop opening one day. I can't get the door liner off, but did get the inner door handles/lock trim off. Thing is...everything seems to move okay. the key turns in the lock...the outside door handle goes up and down...the inner door opener opens all the way...and the lock button moves okay (both of these still move the metal "poles" that they are attached to also).

The only thing that happens that gives me any clue is that when I am in my drivers seat and pull the "unlock" button on my door the three doors make the proper unlock sound, but the stuck door makes a...hmmm lemme see...a sound like an airgun that's tightened whatever it's tightening all the way. Like a machine gun sound, but much quieter. Sounds like something is trying to move something...like gears skipping over each other or something.

Before I try to navigate the online manual I was hoping someone knew the answer...or a trick way to get this thing open so I can fix the bad actuator.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

get a slim jim ( or a hanger if your skilled enough ), and manually get the door open...then take the door panel off and 'diagnois' from there.

As far as why its not opening....sounds like it was locked, and is stuck in the lock position for whatever reason....is the window up ?? If not, roll it up all the way and try opening it....and other way, if not, roll the window up and start banging on the inside I guess, till something jiggles so that you can open it...sounds primitive, but sometimes it works...and takes like 10 secs, to see if it makes a diff.

Other then that, good luck.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

There are 3 phillips screws at the bottom of the door panel. They can be removed even with the door closed. Then the panel snaps off, you may risk breaking the small push-in clips but they're very cheap. Look at the driver's door panel first... the passenger's door panel is similar.



thestunts200sx said:


> get a slim jim


It is nearly impossible to slim-jim the B13 sentra, waste of time.


----------



## SC91B13 (Oct 27, 2005)

Twiz said:


> There are 3 phillips screws at the bottom of the door panel. They can be removed even with the door closed. Then the panel snaps off, you may risk breaking the small push-in clips but they're very cheap. Look at the driver's door panel first... the passenger's door panel is similar.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nearly impossible to slim-jim the B13 sentra, waste of time.



I KNOw i was att the junkyard lookin at a red b13 se-r and the way it works is it pulls sideways instead of up...good luck with that!!!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Twiz said:


> It is nearly impossible to slim-jim the B13 sentra, waste of time.


I can slim jim anything, including a B13....and have, lol .

Didnt/wasnt aware on the B13's, your able to pull all the door panel screws with the door shut....if you can , obviously go for that....


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

it's even more impossible to slim-jim a 91 cavalier. and equally difficult to slimjim an 86 s-10 blazer when you're in the middle of the woods, parked alongside the river, with no phone and miles from any houses. (yes, I speak from experience.) the antenna comes in pretty handy at a time like that. it's a thing with lock levers that are on the side instead on top of the door panel.

I have defective lock issues in both my B13s. on one, it's the passengers side door. can't lock it with the key, and when you push the lever in, it springs back out.

on the other one, the passengers side one works perfectly, but the same thing happens on the drivers side.

any ideas?
I love cars.


----------

